
Suncorp automates processes it had outsourced to India - chadcmulligan
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/suncorp-automates-processes-it-had-outsourced-to-india-549311
======
chadcmulligan
I found this line interesting / annoying

'Leo said one of her senior developers - “who I won't name because there's a
lot of poaching that goes on in this industry, especially in Brisbane” - spent
the entire Easter weekend standing up a robot “to process hundreds of premium
relief transactions for our customers.”'

Achievers should be named and rewarded

Edit:

e.g. Hospital says patient saved by unnamed surgeon

Movie Studio says movie best box office yet, made by unnamed director.

etc

